# A couple of questions!



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

HI!

Firstly, is there any way a fish can be sexed? I read somewhere that maybe females have white 'dimples' along their fins?

Secondly, Snails. Is there a specific type of snail that can be kept with goldfish?

And lastly, I need a tank divider to seperate a very angry goldie from my other two. Best place/way to make one?

Thank you!:withstup:


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

snails; anything big enough that it wont fit into their mouth I believe lol


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

god corwin u outta stop.

how big are those gold fish? they dont show signs of maturity till about 2 years. the male will develop white pimples like things on the gill plate. the females dont.

get ur self apple snails. they cant run wild.

for a divider use a piece of glass the width and height of ur tank with rubber suctions on the side


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Male goldfish develop tubercles or "breeding stars" on their gill plates and along the top ridge of their pectoral fins when they're ready to breed. These are small bumps.

You can also tell by the shape of the vent when they're ready to breed, but this is more difficult without experience. Males have a longer, concave vent. Females have a shorter, "outie" vent.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You can make a cheep one from egg crate and suction cups. You can get the egg crate at any hardware store. 

I think you can keep big apple snails with goldfish, mine never bothered with them.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

You can buy tank dividers at most any pet store kinda expensive but if you need it, it will be the easiest way to separate them. And yes apple snails work great but they are pretty huge.


----------

